

Man who downloaded recipes on how to make explosive devices jailed - kschua
http://www.thisislancashire.co.uk/news/9498382.Man_who_downloaded_recipes_on_how_to_make_explosive_devices_jailed/

======
jentulman
Nice 'fear the internet' headline writing there.

Man who appeared to be planning terrorist acts jailed. Oh and he obtained some
of his information from the internet.

